# Instone New Products! (Pre-Workout Intensity and Post Workout Reloaded)



## Flakko (Aug 6, 2005)

This is the one for before w/o, but even though it seems to be a good product, 8 capsules is too much!






This is the one for after w/o, but again, 8 capsules! 





What u guys think?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 6, 2005)

Probably costs far too much for whatever it does.


----------

